

A parody blog of the tech industry - rkart
http://cloudegory.com/

======
jeffehobbs
Presentation layer: Cool site, and good stuff, but it might serve the writing
better if this content was presented in a template that is more akin to a true
news site. There's something about that three-column layout that is cool to
look at, but the presentation tips the hand that this is parody pretty
quickly.

------
sthkr
The thing about Airtime was so true! I remember their launch being such a big
deal! After that, no one gave a crap about them!

